# whatattic insulation was used in southern cali homes in '64



## markgruen (Jun 20, 2012)

What type of attic insulation was used in southern california homes in 1964? This stuff looks like grey dust bunnies. Just wondering because after a recent remodel I am finding it on the floor of my infant daughters room.


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

You have a pic? Vermiculite and Zonolite was popular in the 50's and 60's I believe...


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

I'll bet cellulose.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pictures---vermiculite in the infants room is not a good thing--

Cellulose---no big deal---


----------

